# 

## evolet

Witam wszystkich  ciepło i gorąco :smile:  Od października zaczynamy ruszać z budową , Budujemy się na PODKARPACIU :smile:  pozdrawiamy wszystkich zewsząd a w szczególności z podkarpackiego  :smile:

----------


## harlej26

Witam ziomków!!!!!.Trzebownisko k. Rzeszowa.

----------

